
Samsung DeX - blocked_again
http://www.samsung.com/global/galaxy/apps/samsung-dex/
======
FreakyT
It's definitely neat, but I feel like this has been done before without
success -- examples like the Motorola Atrix, Windows Continuum, and even the
cancelled Ubuntu Phone come to mind. (And, going further back in time, let's
not forget the Palm Foleo!)

It seems like a neat idea on the surface though, so I wonder why as a concept
the phone-connected-to-desktop-peripherals thing hasn't gained more traction.
My suspicion is that there isn't really a target user that this makes more
sense for. Who happens to keep desktop peripherals on their desk but only does
lightweight productivity tasks? CEOs who only answer email? Certainly not
software developers or even accounting people.

~~~
cbhl
I think the biggest problem is the price point.

The person who most wants to use their phone as a PC is the person who can't
afford spending $4000 on the entire suite of Apple devices.

That person probably also can't afford a $100 dock (let alone a $300 one) for
their phone.

When someone makes a USB-C/Thunderbolt/Intel/Windows device that is phone
sized but runs legacy Windows applications (like MS Paint and Quickbooks and
90s-era video games), and connects with commodity connectors, then the idea
stands a chance.

(IMHO, Windows Continuum died because of a chicken-and-egg problem -- no iOS
devs wanted to pay $1000 for Visual Studio plus a Windows laptop, but no users
used the phone because key apps were missing.)

~~~
anilshanbhag
I don't think the price comparison is fair. If someone spends 700$ on a phone,
he would be ok spending 200$ if the system does work smoothly.

What I think people are more skeptic about is performance and user experience.

~~~
bigiain
Except most people don't think of themselves as "someone who spends $700 on a
phone", they pay $x9.95/month for $y00 minutes talktime plus $zGB of data and
they get a "free" phone every two years... I doubt any of those people would
think it's a good idea to spend an extra ~$15/month for a thing that lets them
plug a screen/keyboard/mouse into their "free" phone.

~~~
pjmlp
Not everywhere.

Here in Europe, contracts are the exception not the rule.

Most people just charge with 15 to 20 euros their SIM card whenever they feel
like it, and have to pay full price for mobile phone.

Or pay it in rates to only have it unlocked from the network at the end of two
years, so they are going to use that phone until it dies or gets stolen.

~~~
teamhappy
> Here in Europe, contracts are the exception not the rule.

I'm pretty sure that hasn't been true for years.

~~~
pjmlp
Data to back it up please, since you are pretty sure?

"Around 70% of customers in Western Europe and China use prepaid phones with
the figure rising to over 90% for customers in India and Africa"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prepay_mobile_phone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prepay_mobile_phone)

I only know people with contracts regarding iPhone, which is the only
affordable way to get them new in many of the European countries.

~~~
teamhappy

        > while in Europe the proportion is 50%, reaching 75% in
        > Northwestern Europe as compared to 40% in South-Eastern
        > European states.
    

[https://www.globalrewardsolutions.com/wp-
content/uploads/GRS...](https://www.globalrewardsolutions.com/wp-
content/uploads/GRS-Mobile-Top-up_Wireless-Market-Statistics-2015.pdf)

Data is from 2015. Given the overall trend I wouldn't be surprised if even
more people have switched to contract by now.

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks. I do confess as south-european that probably my reality is a bit
biased, as you can still see on the report.

But I do agree from 2012 to 2015 it did change in the direction you meant.

------
danjoc
>blah blah did it first

Tablets had been done before without success, then Apple released the iPad.
You don't have to be first to market to win. The failure of others in the same
segment is not a predictor of future failure.

Execution is everything.

I was already doing this in 2013 with a Nexus 5. I had a wireless mouse,
wireless keyboard, wireless display connection, wireless charging, and Linux
for Android running Ubuntu. It was terrible, because all the wireless things
created lag, it was like screen sharing on a bad connection with someone in
Asia. I bought a slimport cable and it was still terrible. USB 2.0 simply
didn't have the bandwidth to push FHD display resolution without artifacts.

I see USB-C in the bottom of that stand. If that's USB-C 3.1 gen2 then it has
10GBps and enough bandwidth to push 4K at a decent refresh rate. I see the
potential to have a wired keyboard and mouse using the monitor as a USB hub.
This is already a much better solution than has been offered before by other
companies.

~~~
metaphor
> ...enough bandwidth to push 4K at a decent refresh rate.

What general productivity task at mobile compute scale would optimally
leverage 4K resolution at a decent refresh rate?

~~~
SyneRyder
Photoshop, perhaps?

The DeX already runs a version of Photoshop, and the Samsung store folks were
pushing the DeX as an option for website development, especially as their
browser supports both desktop & mobile modes. (If I recall correctly, I think
he even said the desktop browser has some developer tools built-in, but I
haven't been back to the store to check that.)

~~~
metaphor
I'm not certain Photoshop can be classified as _general productivity_ , but if
we gave it the benefit of the doubt anyways and further assumed end-users
would somehow benefit immensely from such a high resolution, then I'm still
not seeing were _decent refresh rate_ fits snuggly into the imperative.

------
hello2
I've been using a Dex for about 6 months, exclusively, including now. It has
some annoying bugs: * you can't select text very well, only in some cases (for
example in the browser address bar) * some applications simply can't run (for
example firefox mobile), but they are very few * zoom with the scroll doesn't
work in most cases (google maps) * can't zoom in with the scroll in the
browser , and when it does, the increments are very high, can't be customized
and they are forgotten when you close the page. * all pages open in mobile
mode and you have to click "desktop mode" for each and every one of them that
is not displayed like you want. * reading PDFs is impossible because you can't
customize the zoom (may be a deal breaker for students), and with a big
monitor you get big text, not possible to read. * most bitcoin wallets don't
work with the ledger nano s on android, (I use my work computer for
transactions).

But despite these, overall it's been a decent experience. I download torrents
like I did on my PC, I watch movies. I have all my data with me at all times,
which I like very much. I used to have a laptop but it was mostly furniture;
with a small kid at home I didn't have time to even open it in most nights.
And when I did have time, all I did was watch a movie or download a torrent,
which is what I do with the Dex anyway.

I wish it would've had a USB 3.0 port.

~~~
Fnoord
Perhaps a silly question but are you able to access the DeX data in Android
and vice versa?

~~~
hello2
Yes, you can. There is no separation between the data, it's the same data, you
access it normally from both. There's even Total Command for Android, which
works very similar to the windows version.

------
stormbrew
I've decided that this avenue to integration isn't really what I want. I'm not
super interested in a big screen connected to a phone that can barely drive it
and a solid game.

But I do really really want to simplify my life in terms of identity and
storage. I'd like to simply have the same view of data on all my devices, with
probably my phone acting as a central source of truth in terms of identity and
carrying around a hot cache of important data.

But I don't just mean using dropbox everywhere. That's really clunky to me. I
want it to be better, but no one's really put it all together right yet.

I feel like plan9 was on to a lot of this stuff a long time ago but it fizzled
out, an idea ahead of its time, with bits and pieces of its ideas taken out of
context and rendered largely useless (please don't tell me linux does
filesystem namespaces now, it's really not the same).

~~~
nkristoffersen
This might not be the right crowd, but iCloud is really the un-clunky storage
accessible from everywhere. It's just so well integrated between the phone,
macbook, ipad, web. Worth it. I spend like $9-10 per month for 2TB of storage.
with auto sync of my photos (which is where it really shines)

~~~
CardenB
Yeah he's literally described iCloud. Even though it's moved into some dropbox
competitor, that's really the secondary usecase for it.

~~~
pls2halp
The thing is I find my iCloud files are forming a canonical documents folder
across my devices, whereas I always felt Dropbox was distinct from my
documents folder.

------
askafriend
I don't think this is something that people actually want or have real painful
need for today. If you already have a big monitor like that then you probably
already have a desktop computer. If you don't, then you probably already have
a laptop. If you have neither, then I doubt you're the type of user who's
going to get this today and a monitor to go along with it because your needs
are probably already filled by an iPad or similar.

It's a cool trick though.

~~~
numbsafari
I would love this. I’m sick of lugging a heavy aluminum notebook around. I
want to drop my phone into a cradle or have it wirelessly connect to a KVM
setup so I can launch into a desktop session for running tmux and a browser.

Wish this worked with iOS.

~~~
spike021
Many of the newer laptops aren't very heavy at all. My Macbook Air is aluminum
and can fit in a small backpack/messenger bag.

Unless you just want to not be carrying anything.

~~~
StudentStuff
Thinkpads have gotten shockingly thin and light, all while improving spilled
liquid resistance and enhancing the cooling. The T440 and newer seems to have
been a complete redesign, a 14 inch laptop that weighs 1.8kg and is neither
too big or too small.

Slap a 1080p or 2560p panel in it, and the laptop is a monster!

~~~
terminalcommand
For lightness I think the x series are a much better choice. I've been using
an x201 for many years now. Even at its old age, it's suprisingly light to
today's standards and has decent battery life.

~~~
StudentStuff
Yeah, hooked a friend up with an x230 iirc for cheap, and she really likes it.
12" form factor just isn't for me though, I had a x100e for a month as a
loaner, and man was its screen small (nevermind the spaceheater OG APU it
had). Made me thankful for 14" screens and newer process technology allowing
AMD and Intel to make chips that don't melt my legs!

------
pdsouza
If you think this is cool, check out Maru, an open-source project that turns
your phone into a PC: [https://maruos.com/#/](https://maruos.com/#/)

Maru has stable builds available for the Nexus 5 and 7 right now and we have
some early builds for newer devices like the HTC 10 on the way. We are always
looking for contributors to improve and help port Maru to the latest devices
so please stop by our Github if you're interested!

[https://github.com/maruos/maruos](https://github.com/maruos/maruos)

------
pdelbarba
What I really want is a macbook air form factor laptop with nothing but a
battery, a keyboard and a screen that has a slot where the touchpad would be
for a phone. Use the phone for storage, cpu and touchpad with the extra screen
area and battery life of a laptop.

------
koverda
I've already replaced my desktop with a laptop, looking forward to the day I
can consolidate everything onto one device. This looks like a step in the
right direction.

~~~
mcshicks
It would be more compelling to me if they could also dock it into a laptop
shell with USB and Ethernet ports. If I'm going someplace for more than a day
I'm going to bring my laptop, I don't want to lug around a monitor. It doesn't
really replace my laptop, it only replaces my docking station.

~~~
Kipters
Like the Lapdock for the HP Elite x3?

------
hdhzy
DeX is quite good but unfortunately only available on the top Samsung phones.
I think the target market would be people that don't necessarily need a PC for
most of the time. Someone that needs a bigger screen to easily do banking or
word processing.

DeX has one HDMI port (1080p), two USB 2.0 and one Ethernet.

I can't wait for the Linux on Galaxy project to see how working with Ubuntu
through DeX would feel like.

------
vthallam
Pretty impressive. Considering that it also allows you to login to a remote
windows machine. Lots of enterprise companies use Windows and citrix receiver
as a way to login remotely, this makes very useful when you are travelling
just with your phone.

~~~
Koshkin
> _just with your phone_

... and a DeX station.

~~~
DennisAleynikov
You could get a much cheaper (mine was $20) slimport/displayport usb-c to hdmi
converter. That's all the phone is looking for to launch the DeX environment.

The dongle version of the station works even better cuz it can lay flat on my
desk and the finger print scanner is easy to reach.

------
nikhilsimha
It's about time! I thought I will never say this. Ever. But. Go Samsung!

~~~
dexterdog
Hasn't this been out since the S8 series was released?

------
xster
I feel like they're solving the right problem. Not sure if it's the right
solution though.

If 2 years down, Android and ChromeOS merged their foundation components and
Pixel 5 switched between Android UI and ChromeOS UI when docked, I think it
would totally make sense.

Not sure I'm interested in a Samsung Android and a self baked OS from Samsung.

~~~
hocuspocus
I know that core developers behind EFL have been begging their upper
management for this kind of hardware running Tizen, which would make a lot
more sense than hacking Android into something it's not really made for.

Alas Tizen on mobile has been only used for sub $100 phones targeted at
developing markets.

------
robotresearcher
I just want the modern equivalent of a VT100 or X Terminal. No plugging in a
phone. Just sit down at a generic terminal, log in - maybe with a hardware ID
token like Sun used to offer - and there is my stuff.

Local display performance should be snappy, but compute done in the cloud with
a resource level I can choose at appropriate expense.

Timeshared machines were wonderful for usability. PCs took over due to
performance per dollar. 25 years later can I have my cake and eat it too,
please?

Edit: yes, I know about Chromebooks. I never tried the high-end Pixel, but the
cheap ones had underpowered local compute and were disappointing.

------
mholt
Neat. Why does have a USB 2 port though? Why not USB 3? (It has a USB-C port,
but I don't understand why it has a slow USB 2 port when it could have a
backwards-compatible USB 3 port of the same type.)

------
Risinia
Okay, I will reformulate my reply here since I read all the answers just now.
As I said earlier, I backered a promising lapdock with the Smartphone as the
central source of power.

It allows you to plug your phone to a laptop device with a 13" screen,
trackpad and speakers. I am just dropping you this here if you want more
information about the Mirabook from Miraxess : [https://miraxess.com/miraxess-
products/mirabook/](https://miraxess.com/miraxess-products/mirabook/)

~~~
darklajid
I like that a lot!

Unfortunately I don't see a release date and I don't see how I can easily
check if my device is compatible (it's USB C - OnePlus 5, but "Smartphone with
DisplayPort over USB C technology"? I don't know).

If this were available NOW and .. ship/sell to me, then I'd give this a try in
a heartbeat.

~~~
Risinia
Yeah, just like Sentio, it is not available already. First beta testers will
receive it in January, I hope I will be a part of it! Then, first deliveries
will come to May according to their news.

------
nimz
In long term, this could change everything. In the short term, the tech is
cool but I'm having trouble imagining how I would use this.

In the short-term:

Would I set this up at home for personal use? Likely not as I would have my
laptop already for this purpose. At home, I would want the flexibility to be
able to move between my desk and couch, at least.

Would I use this at work? I already have a powerful work laptop - this would
definitely not substitute.

If my employer had many traveling employees, would they setup DeX workstations
for those who are visiting for a few hours? Maybe. For work use, it's too
limited in power and applications to be a serious competitor.

In the long term: If I were a casual user of tech, whose primary needs were
email, documents, videos and photos, would this let me not buy a separate
laptop altogether? Yes - possibly. This is the killer use case. Eventually,
the phone will get more and more powerful and internet speeds will get faster.
For the casual tech user of email, documents, media and web browsing, this
will more than suffice. Having two machines to buy and maintain, that do the
same thing for you, will seem clunky and out-dated.

------
Ebozz
The Huawei mate 10 series has desktop mode that requires only a cable, which
is more convenient as a portable solution:

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2017/10/16/huaweis-
mate-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2017/10/16/huaweis-
mate-10-makes-samsung-dex-look-pointless/#495ebdab39ab)

------
lwhi
I actually think this is part of a pretty clever / sensible strategy.

The GearVR transforms the phone into a pretty decent VR headset. Now this
accessory will transform the phone into a workable desktop computer.

Maybe it's been done before, and maybe the market for the device is limited;
but it does position Samsung as a supplier of versatile and ubiquitous
devices.

------
artursapek
How long until I'm able to have my Ubuntu environment on a phone and plug it
directly into my monitor, keyboard, and mouse? We already have the OS and
peripherals, what's missing? It's not storage on the phone; Apple is selling
256GB iPhones. Is it the processing power?

~~~
Skunkleton
Samsung is currently working on Linux for Galaxy which is exactly this.

Also, the processors in your phone are closer to desktop performance that you
might think. If you put any weight in GeekBench scores, single core scores for
the new A11 are about the same as the single core scores for the Ryzen 1800x.

~~~
revelation
For all of 5 minutes until it's thermally throttled. They never tell you that
on the "GeekBench". But yes, for those 5 minutes, it has somewhat the same
performance as one of the eight processors on the 1800x.

Frankly, 1/8th 1800x and a whole A11 is about the same power budget, so that's
not entirely surprising.

~~~
ksk
Yeah, also even if you could get rid of the thermal throttling, you're still
dumping all that heat into the phone's body which could overheat/damage other
components.

~~~
revelation
Most notably you're dumping it into the battery, which is already heating up
itself just fine having to supply the extra current for your full CPU power
burst. And sustained high temperatures are a surefire way to rapidly diminish
the capacity of LiIon batteries. So I guess it's a good thing they have
external power and a fan, even though it's dubious how much that does given
the battery isn't seeing any of that airflow and is in the usual protective
sleeve that doesn't exactly help thermal conductivity.

There is a reason Tesla watercool every individual metal 18650 cell.

------
contingencies
I've got an S8+ (great phone!) and haven't tried this.

When I can have a fully fledged Linux desktop on my device, parallel to the
native phone services and with pocket-portable screen connectivity I will stop
carrying a laptop. My 2013 Apple MBP is dying, and the replacement won't be
Apple, since 95% of all I use on Apple is open source anyway, and the prices
are stupid. Looking at NUC/BRIX devices, phones, etc.

Samsung, please make out of the box Linux a priority. The cloud stuff is
useless here in China (Google/MS/Samsung) and I just want to use my own device
as I see fit.

~~~
DennisAleynikov
Bro, don't worry too much about the full linuxness of it. The s8+ is a beauty
with brains and even without the official dock (mine's $20 from some chinese
dropshipper) and it's been incredible with access to the android bash and more
with debian being able to run on the device hardware itself. I highly
reccomend you try it out, I've been testing out video editing on it and never
thought I could give up final cut and a mac but I find it hard to go back.

Check out some of the stuff I've made using the s8+ and a dex dongle
[https://www.youtube.com/c/DennisAleynikov](https://www.youtube.com/c/DennisAleynikov)

~~~
thecupisblue
Can you link your dock?

------
mikerathbun
I really like the idea of only having a phone and being able to have a desktop
experience without a separate machine. I am pretty invested product and
physiologically wise in the Apple ecosystem and would love to see them go in
this direction. They already have development workflows that make it
relatively easy to modify the layout and functionality of apps for phones up
to large iPad Pros and this could be seen as just another form factor which
needs to be accounted for.

------
sebleon
Very interesting product - my guess is that past attempts failed because of
distribution and marketing strategies. (Motorola Atrix, Windows Continuum,
etc).

Enterprise companies with large workforces seems like an interesting market
for this. Employees would only receive a phone (no laptop), doable when work
relies on MS Excel + email. For instance, consulting and sales orgs seem
especially interesting, given their mobile workforces and lack of fixed office
seating.

------
fitzroy
"Some things are just easier on a desktop, like sending an email, bolding
text, or copying and pasting between apps."

Are these the best examples they could come up with?

~~~
bobbles
If you're trying to get shit done all of these are pretty high on my "number
of times per day performed" list

------
acgh213
On the Oreo beta for Samsung s8, dex works with any usb-c to hdmi. Also,
Samsung is getting Linux distros to run side by side for development purposes

------
duiker101
Is this new? I am pretty sure I was in a MediaMrkt in Rotterdam a couple weeks
ago and I saw this, I didn't even realize it was a big thing.

~~~
techload
I'm wondering too. I have seen tv ads of this device months ago on Brazilian
tv.

------
icodestuff
DeX is okay. As an Android developer who's had to support it, I'd say it's
similar to Chromebook (as an alternative to Android phone/tablet development),
except it's got its own set of undocumented idiosyncrasies. Highly don't
recommend using it with Android < 7.1.1 either (it supports back to 7.0).

------
partycoder
I think this is a good idea. The reason being this looks like a "path of least
resistance", since people already own phones, and it will get a lot of
traction very quickly.

So far what I've seen is that when you keep a phone connected to power, the
battery eventually degrades faster. I hope they solved that problem for this
product.

------
tomc1985
Man, lots of disclaimers here :/

* UI of the actual product may be different.

* Microsoft Office requires users to purchase licenses.

* Microsoft Word and Microsoft PowerPoint require a download to use.

* DeX Station and HDMI / Charging cable are sold separately.

* Screen image simulated.

* Certain apps may not run or require license (for purchase) on Samsung DeX.

* DeX Station supports Galaxy S8/S8+ and Note8.

------
synicalx
Odd use case for this, but one that would immediately solve about 8 of my 10
current headaches - put these in meeting rooms.

No more WiDi to set up, no more meeting room PC's, no more cable spaghetti.
Just drop your phone in, grab the wireless keyboard/mouse and start boring
people to death.

------
jzymbaluk
Very cool. I wonder how much crossover or competition there's going to be
between Dex and Chromebooks, considering that lots of Chrome OS laptops are
running android apps now.

I guess it's a race to see whether Samsung phones can become desktops before
Chromebooks can become phones

~~~
dragonwriter
Samsung's on both sides of that game, so it's win-win for them.

------
cwyers
It costs $20 in parts to put a SoC in the docking setup and obviate the need
for the phone, and thanks to the Cloud you can seamlessly transition files
from device to device. This doesn't seem to solve a problem anyone has.

------
TheAceOfHearts
This is nifty, although I wouldn't see myself using it. For starters, it looks
like it's closed source, which makes it a non-starter for me. I'm personally
trying to move away from locked-down hardware and ecosystems, although
admittedly it is surprisingly difficult.

Furthermore, I already have a very powerful desktop hooked up to a large
screen. I want to be able to leverage its power! So what I'd really like is a
way to easily transfer activities or work between devices.

The best execution of this I've seen so far is from Apple, with iOS and
macOS's continuity features. Unfortunately, I have an Android phone, which
means I can't use that functionality.

Transferring files between devices is still such a huge pain! Between Apple
devices, AirDrop has the best experience I've used. My cross-platform solution
is running an HTTP server (`python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080`) and zipping up
the files I want to send. Since zeroconf is widely available, it's usually not
much hassle to type in the address. If I'm dealing with devices on different
networks, I use instant.io.

Here's a typical scenario for me: I arrive at home and want to play a game on
my desktop while I continue to listen to the audiobook playing on my phone. In
that case I'd love to pipe the audio from the game to my phone's headphones.
That would let me move around to the bathroom and kitchen without having to
pause the audiobook, let me know if the game match is starting so I can rush
back, and avoid being a noisy neighbor with obnoxiously loud speakers.

There's so much more potential for ease of use improvements! For example,
while programming, since my desktop is much more powerful, I'd love to offload
builds from my laptop when I'm at home. I know I can setup things manually,
but it's a lot of hassle and usually ends up kinda brittle. Then if I take my
laptop out to some place without network connectivity, I'll have to stop
everything and perform additional setup.

------
seanmcdirmid
That bezel-free desktop display in the first image, is that a real Samsung
product?

~~~
lotyrin
Looks like the LC27F591FDNXZA to me, but that the compositing of the desktop
image has cheated a bit to make it seem like there's just a bit less dead
space than there truly is.

~~~
alkonaut
They do know how to name products!

~~~
humanrebar
They missed the chance to name it "Galaxy LC27F591FDNXZA".

------
mrmondo
Bit of an odd comment but - as an observation around the branding - when
Australian's pronounce 'DeX' it sounds like 'Dicks'.

I'm not having a go but I did also find it genuinely funny.

------
dangerboysteve
I think as a standalone product DeX will fail or have very limited adoption.
Now if all the players can get together and make it some sort of industry
standard then you have something.

------
golergka
My chrome tab hangs dead from this page. My computer is an Apple's Mac Pro
with Intel Xeon @ 3.5 Ghz and 32 Gb or RAM. Is that not enough to browse the
internet nowadays?

------
ungzd
How does it work? What OS is there? Some kind of Windows for ARM? How does it
work in parallel with Android? Or is it just Android but with resizable
overlapping windows?

------
rdslw
I have one on my desk for few months already, but I use it only as a charger
:-)

If enough people vote here (AMA style?), I'll be motivated to connect kbd and
monitor and do some tests :)

------
jadedfk
Just really need a phone to run a full OS when plugged in. Why would anybody
who is a serious user want to use a mobile OS for anything other than simple
tasks.

------
Kipters
It feels weird that more than half of the highlighted apps are from Microsoft,
which had its own implementation of this

------
melicerte
[Totally OT] I swear I first read "SamSex Dung" ... I probably have to consult
my therapist right now.

------
erikb
I really was wondering for some time why this is not possible for smartphones
if a gameboy can do it.

------
chrischen
I long for the day I can put my phone into a VR headset and get a virtual
desktop environment.

------
colehasson
If I wanted a Windows phone... #teampixel

Seriously, Android, OTG cable, chromecast and a powered USB hub. Done.

------
chejazi
*not a decentralized exchange

------
bob_theslob646
Productive?

Where is the innovation in portable screens/keyboards?

I will stick to a surface pro.

------
mproud
Which Street and What Street?

------
pjmlp
Canonical and Microsoft were there first, not sure if I want to see Samsung
winning it.

~~~
make3
didn't canonical give up

~~~
synicalx
MS also feels like they've given up, seeing as they've ditched their phones.

------
ocdtrekkie
So I just bought an HP Elite x3 this month. (Yes, I did.) And it's by far the
best phone I've ever put my hands on. It boggles the mind that someone would
buy... anything else, given this now is available on Verizon.

...But Continuum feels pointless to me, I left the dock in the box. I have
computers anywhere I am going to use a full computer. Or my Surface Pro. I
guess maybe this sort of thing might be appealing to the "mobile only" crowd
who never owns a PC again?

~~~
dexterdog
A Windows mobile device? I think that's why most people would buy anything
else.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
There really isn't many other viable options if security is important to you.
There's iPhone and what's left of Windows Mobile. Even the Pixel won't get the
KRACK patch until December, everyone else patched it in October.

Windows Mobile gives me the feature set of a Android with the security
competency of an iPhone.

